
Ask HN: Help my 11 year old sister not get put off of science - cvigoe
I&#x27;m an Electronic Engineer at a top US research school and I have an 11 year old sister (I&#x27;m 22). She is smart and quite good at math for her age and is a solid rational thinker. Unfortunately her teacher &quot;finds science boring&quot; and has somehow managed to instill this in her: I know she would enjoy science as a subject if she could see it from my perspective but I can&#x27;t think of any appropriate videos &#x2F; games &#x2F; books to share with her (all the vsauce, veritasium, numberphile channels etc. are a bit too advanced for her)<p>Does anyone on HN know of any good videos &#x2F; books that can help an 11 year old girl see how beautiful science and math can be?
======
applecrazy
Try AsapSCIENCE on YouTube, White Rabbit Project on Netflix, Bill Nye Saves
the World (also Netflix) or Mythbusters.

All are great science shows and they all have their own merits. Mythbusters
has interesting visual effects, Bill Nye is pretty well known, White Rabbit
Project has more pop culture, and AsapSCIENCE talks about the science of daily
life.

I could go on for days, but I'll stop there :)

